# Using L2 along route to avoid SuperCharger extra delay and expense



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Traveling home, the Supercharger segment from Ozark AR to Brinkley AR is beyond my 2019 Model 3 range. In the past, I would divert to the Little Rock Supercharger midway but that adds diversion miles costing both time and distance. So this time, I used a free L2 charger along the route with a very short diversion:

291 miles, 3:14 hh:mm time - using L2 diversion
327 miles, 3:13 hh:mm time - diverting to Little Rock Supercharger
Here are the two routes:


















Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice that the end result is same time to destination.
Did you arrive at that destination supercharger with similar charge state both times?

If that L2 stop also involves lunch and bio-break, all the better.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

The travel times were equal. The saving were fewer miles avoiding Supercharger fees.

At the L2, I did get a biology break and small hot and sour soup (actually tasted good.)

Bob Wilson


----------

